# Facebook Images Won't Load



## SVM (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey guys,

Often times and only on Facebook, certain images won't load. I get a blank image box followed by a blue box with question mark. Tried deleting cache, resetting Safari, Changed DNS servers, the usual stuff. Tried other browsers, same deal. Even had a friend come with her Mac and when logged into FB, same thing with her. Call my internet provider (Clear) and they say it isn't a device modem issue. I'm at a loss..

Please help!

Thanks.

Ps.. I should also mention that the same pictures that do not load on my Mac Pro, when using my iPad, those images are somewhat blurry and pixelated.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

There seems to be no problem in system perhaps but the service provider. Keep Updating


----------



## SVM (Dec 27, 2013)

Nailed it! Thanks for your feedback. The problem is in fact with Clear provider. They fessed up.. Happy New Year!


----------

